# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si mund te instaloj Vintage Microphone LM - 9008

## Tetova's boy

Si mund te instaloj Vintage Microphone LM - 9008

----------


## benseven11

http://www.geeks.com/largePic_All.as...-9008-unit.jpg
Fishin e kabllit te microfonit e ngul mbrapa te brima Mic e kartes se zerit ose brima mic qe eshte pjese e madherbordit.Brima ka anash shenjat )) me ikone mikrofoni.
http://www.microsoft.com/library/med...insert-mic.jpg
Pastaj instalon ndonje program regjistrim zeri.Mediavigor Audio recorder.Te menuja ne device recorder zgjedh mikrofon.Pastaj klik te butoni kuq i regjistrimit dhe flet ne microfon per te regjistruar.

----------

